# Any one struggling - self-love?



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Is anyone here struggling with loving themselves?  


I struggle with low self esteem and negative thinking, and i also struggle in accepting and loving myself. I am looking for positive feedback as to how i can remove these problems in my life so I can move forwards and enjoy life...

Any tips? Nice comments are appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cutie Rabbit Sticker (Oct 13, 2013)

.


----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)

I struggle with that too.
First try to become at peace with yourself. You can do this by treating yourself right. Be kind to yourself and don't be harsh.


----------



## Kt7474 (Sep 21, 2013)

Self love is tough with the negative thinking.. I struggle with it daily.
I try to remind myself that every morning i wake up and take on the day, i have something to be proud of..try it!


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks all for answering my post. It means a lot. I will try to apply your advice everyday and see what comes of it.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes. I struggle with the same things. I can't say I hate myself but I can't say I love myself, either. I guess I just don't understand the concept, though I wish I did. Negative thinking pretty much controls my life, unfortunately.


----------



## Guinavere (Oct 23, 2013)

I wake up wishing I was still asleep most of the time. When I am struggling really badly spending time with my kids seems to help. I cant be that horrid of a person to have created such beautiful people.


----------



## Lisa darlin (Oct 30, 2013)

i am exactly that.
negative,selflove,low self esteem...
i think thinking about others helps.
like for me,im a really good listener so i listen to peoples frustrations n i try to advice n help them out.
that helps me forget about myself n my problems for a second.


----------



## Lisa darlin (Oct 30, 2013)

i am exactly that.
negative,selflove,low self esteem...
i think thinking about others helps.
like for me,im a really good listener so i listen to peoples frustrations n try to advice n help them out.
that helps me forget about myself n my problems for a second.


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

I've had no self-worth, confidence, or self-esteem my whole life.

This verse kind of sums it up from The Might Mighty Bosstones - Everybody's Better.

"Everybody's better than I am
I think everybody's better than me
And everybody's swell I guess
They're doing well some more or less
Everybody's better than me I think."

This one's a bit more positive: Frank Turner - Reasons Not to Be an Idiot

"You're not as messed up as you think you are
Your self-absorption makes you messier
Just settle down and you would feel a whole lot better
Deep down you're just like everybody else
She's not as pretty as she thinks
Just picture her after she's had kids
I bet she sits at home and listens to The Smiths
Deep down she's just like everybody else"

I'm obsessed with songs about anxiety ever since I found the thread on this forum. I just snip out the parts I can relate to the most. Sometimes (okay, all the time), a songwriter can say it better than I can.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah same here


----------



## TK421 (Nov 3, 2013)

I understand completely. It makes keeping friends a bit challenging at times. I'm going to try a daily journal myself as a first step.


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

It's hard. I've overcome a lot of SA but I still doubt myself from time to time. One thing that helps is taking up a hobby and being awesome at it and I remind myself at how awesome I am at it.


----------

